
Google Tries to Stop Ads from Appearing Next to Hate Speech - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/21/technology/google-advertising-apologizes-ad.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=16&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F03%2F21%2Ftechnology%2Fgoogle-advertising-apologizes-ad.html
======
aurizon
good plan, no ads = no click revenue

